# heater core question



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

I have been looking at some diagrams, a Chilton's manual, and the car itself ( I have not taken the dash off, it might become obvious after that) but I do not think that I will have to evacuate the AC system or remove the dash to change the heater core, can someone tell me if I need to disconnect the AC system or take off the dash to change the heater core? the manual says nothing about the AC system or dash removal for heater core repair/replacement?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, you have to remove the A/C evaporator case and remove the entire dashboard to replace the heater core. Service manual actually tells you remove both front seats, as well, but you can get away without doing that if I remember correctly (it's been a while since I did one).


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Ok, thank you. I think I understand now. the repair manual refers to this part as the evaporator core, or am I just being dumb. or is it I have to disassemble the evaporator core to get to the heater core?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Evaporator core is in the evaporator case, which is seperate of the heater case, unlike some cars.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

when you finally get to the heater core, the only thing left where the dash was will be the A/C evap core and the steering column. you have to remove the boxes and ductwork around both heater core and evap core (they are two different things), and then you'll replace the heater core itself.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

For any one who has done a heater core recently, does the heater core look like this?








I looks like this could be it. but the picture is sideways to how it would be if it were installed. Because the in and out connections are aligned vertically on the car.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Okay, I think that this is the one I need,








the distance between in and out connections looks better, the other one looks to be 50mm, way to small a distance. can any body confirm this?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

both are wrong
we have removable tubes that are plastic and very brittle.
only replace it with the OE one, the others come without the tubes.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks. I just figured this out today after taking literally everything out f the car from the back seat to the firewall. Its turn out that the dealership is cheaper (at 211.02)than NAPA(at 346.00), and other stores carry the other two cores as listed for my car but they are wrong. Some do not even carry the part. Do you know of any other stores that have the correct part. I need my car and now it is undriveable(made up word).


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

I was also able to get the tubes and seals off of the old core with no problem. Does the breaking occur during re installation? If so I will probably go with the cheaper dealership heater core.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

not sure when it will happen or if it will happen, it's just not a risk I'd take because they make not leak immediately.
here's the OE one for a bit cheaper


----------

